# Night lighting



## SRP3006 (31 Jan 2021)

Hi all,

I wanted to get everyone's opinions on small night lights or back lights. I've had a few fish jump out recently and it's not great really so I want to try and stop them. Myself and my mrs either start work early am or finish work around midnight, so lights can go on after a long period of darkness. I'm guessing like quite a few of you tanks?
Is there any form of light I can run along the back of the tank, if so what colour spectrum should it be so it doesn't effect the plants ie grow algae.
I was thinking something along the lines of baby/toddler night lights that switch on at low light.
Unless anyone's used cheapish solutions that run off of an app etc.

I've got some floating plants in the tank at the minute on the side they usually jump but to be honest I'm not a fan.

Sam


----------



## dcurzon (31 Jan 2021)

You could easily achieve that with a strip of LEDs and a "smart" controller.
Set a routine within the app so at sunset, the led strip comes on in whichever colour you want.  Cost about £15.


----------



## SRP3006 (31 Jan 2021)

dcurzon said:


> You could easily achieve that with a strip of LEDs and a "smart" controller.
> Set a routine within the app so at sunset, the led strip comes on in whichever colour you want. Cost about £15.


Thanks, that's something along the lines of what I was thinking, just wanted some advice so I didn't extend the photoperiod for the plants.
Last thing I want is some bba growing.


----------



## alto (1 Feb 2021)

I’d contact Geordie Scaper and ask what he’s using on his hardscape only tank (skip to ~9’)


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Feb 2021)

D&D Jumpguard - not a light but is a solution.
I believe any form of light will allow algae to grow when asking this question a few years back.


----------



## SRP3006 (3 Feb 2021)

Andrew Butler said:


> D&D Jumpguard - not a light but is a solution.
> I believe any form of light will allow algae to grow when asking this question a few years back.


Thanks Andrew. To be honest it's not the look I am after, and with manzanita sticking out of the top it could be quite tricky. I thought the same thing however after doing some research online I was starting to believe that certain colours wouldn't affect the plants. I thought it was a long shot, I've got to hope the fish get used to the lights then.


----------



## Kalum (3 Feb 2021)

If you're not bothered by the look and solely just want some ambient lighting then how about a really low wattage lamp or even plug in kids night light in the room on a timer so the room is never in total darkness? doesn't even need to be right next to the tank but just enough to maybe stop them being as startled

might not help at all but maybe worth a try


----------



## alto (3 Feb 2021)

Fluval Flex with afterhours “rainbow” effect doesn’t increase algae
It sounds as of Geordie Scaper has also not had any significant algae from the background light effects 

Not sure that fish actually “sleep” ... are nocturnal fish then “sleeping” all day ... if they can “sleep” with the lights on, wouldn’t other fish also be able to “sleep” with the lights on 

OTOH I’ve often noticed that if I forget to turn off the lights, and go back downstairs to do so, the fish will already seem to be “dozing” despite the annoying lights - I’ve occasionally fed fish at this odd hour and they showed little reaction (even the voracious green neon tetras just sulked)


----------



## SRP3006 (3 Feb 2021)

Kalum said:


> If you're not bothered by the look and solely just want some ambient lighting then how about a really low wattage lamp or even plug in kids night light in the room on a timer so the room is never in total darkness? doesn't even need to be right next to the tank but just enough to maybe stop them being as startled
> 
> might not help at all but maybe worth a try


I've been using my daughters night light plugged in on the other side of the room, which like you say stops the room being in total darkness. I've only been doing that for 2 weeks so I may carry on using that. Was just trying to find out if anyone was using something to deter their fish from jumping.


----------



## SRP3006 (3 Feb 2021)

alto said:


> Fluval Flex with afterhours “rainbow” effect doesn’t increase algae
> It sounds as of Geordie Scaper has also not had any significant algae from the background light effects
> 
> Not sure that fish actually “sleep” ... are nocturnal fish then “sleeping” all day ... if they can “sleep” with the lights on, wouldn’t other fish also be able to “sleep” with the lights on
> ...


If they do sleep I don't think it's for long, as when I get up between 3am and 4am they are pretty active and can often feed the cories at that time so it gets past the minnows.


----------



## Nick potts (3 Feb 2021)

SRP3006 said:


> If they do sleep I don't think it's for long, as when I get up between 3am and 4am they are pretty active and can often feed the cories at that time so it gets past the minnows.


I don't think fish sleep as such, certainly not as we would recognise. It's more a rest state where activity level and metabolic rate drops.

Different species have deeper "sleep" states, and I don't know how light cycles would effect them but I have to imagine anything too bright would have some effect.


----------



## not called Bob (3 Feb 2021)

can you adjust the lights so the tanks day, is closer to your day?


----------



## SRP3006 (3 Feb 2021)

not called Bob said:


> can you adjust the lights so the tanks day, is closer to your day?


Not really as then the lights in the kitchen and movement throughout the day would affect the plants and the fish. Also my lights come on at 1300 so I can see the tank after work. Also in the summer afternoon light can hit the tank so I need to make sure co2 levels are spot on.


----------



## not called Bob (3 Feb 2021)

ah ok, mine comes on at 15:30 and off at 21:30, as was set for oldest coming home from school time presently, but behind a thick curtain so only gets a small amount of the morning sun during home schooling, 
if I could reprogram the light, id have it on more around the current homeschool day


----------



## rebel (3 Feb 2021)

I just use a night light in the room but it doesn't allow me to view the tank though.


----------



## SRP3006 (4 Feb 2021)

rebel said:


> I just use a night light in the room but it doesn't allow me to view the tank though.


It's not for me to view the tank, just a little bit of light so I don't startle the fish. I'll use a night light for now.


----------



## roadmaster (4 Feb 2021)

I have standing floor lamp next to an aquarium and on timer, to come on 30 minutes before light's on the tank come on .


----------



## dcurzon (4 Feb 2021)

You could make a simple back light screen, and control dimming, colour, timing etc
Heres one I made earlier...


----------

